# What kind of router bit could cut this?



## Rainman127 (Feb 2, 2013)

We recently purchased a foreclosure; the former owner built the home, but had several unfinished projects that I've been working on. He had a built in bookshelf (finished) in the upstairs hallway, but had two other bookshelves that were in varying degrees of completion (completion is probably the wrong word :no. I have the materials to finish one of the shelves, but I'd like for the new shelves to have the same cut that the completed shelves have. Any idea what type of bit, or combo of bits, he used? The guys at Home Depot and Lowes haven't been able to help me. I'm hoping you guys can. 

Thanks!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Looks like a profile commonly referred to as a Roman Ogee.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=30188&cat=1,46168,69435,62157&ap=1

Another source.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...gee_fillet_molding.html#roman_ogee_router_bit


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I agree with Dave that it looks like and ogee but with the bearing removed. Used a table with a fence to control the stock. 
Was likely originally created on a shaper.


----------



## Rainman127 (Feb 2, 2013)

jschaben said:


> I agree with Dave that it looks like and ogee but with the bearing removed. Used a table with a fence to control the stock.
> Was likely originally created on a shaper.


I have that bit, but my cut looked exactly as it should, not like his. I suppose I'll take my wife's advice and just cut the new shelves differently. She said the only people who will ever know will be us. Thanks so much for your quick reply and advice. I'm sure I'll be visiting quite a bit with all of the projects I have. :icon_smile:


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Rainman127 said:


> I have that bit, but my cut looked exactly as it should, not like his. I suppose I'll take my wife's advice and just cut the new shelves differently. She said the only people who will ever know will be us. Thanks so much for your quick reply and advice. I'm sure I'll be visiting quite a bit with all of the projects I have. :icon_smile:


Hi - that extended lip had me baffled. That's why I was thinking it was done with the bearing removed. That would allow about an extra 1/4" on that lip. You would need the fence aligned just proud of the bearing boss. 
If I were to try that it would be in at least two passes, the last one with the bearing removed. :smile:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jschaben said:


> Hi - that extended lip had me baffled. That's why I was thinking it was done with the bearing removed. That would allow about an extra 1/4" on that lip. You would need the fence aligned just proud of the bearing boss.
> If I were to try that it would be in at least two passes, the last one with the bearing removed. :smile:


I agree with what you said initially, that it was likely done on a shaper. I may be wrong, but I'm thinking that if you remove the bearing, there's not enough flute on the bottom (in place of the bearing) to create the step.



















.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> I agree with what you said initially, that it was likely done on a shaper. I may be wrong, but I'm thinking that if you remove the bearing, there's not enough flute on the bottom (in place of the bearing) to create the step.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're probably right, I've never tried something like that yet and didn't go out to the shop to look at my bits. I would certainly look it over carefully before I tried it. :smile:


----------



## IrishAsh (Mar 24, 2011)

Yeah I agree your 100% correct "ROMAN OGEE". And a very nice bit to have, still very simple but makes an edge look more decorative than a bullnose(round over I think you call it).


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

The Roman Ogee bit is the one I most use on edges. It has various sizes.

George


----------



## Crusader (Jan 14, 2013)

Looking at it, I got to thinking why couldn't you use a 3/4" round over and then a 3/8"? cove bit.
just thinking out loud here, might be way off base.


----------

